# Reddish Knob Beta



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

I was planning on being in the area after christmas, and was wondering what the surrounding roads are like. Mainly Rt 85, Tillman Rd, Moyers Gap/County Rte 25 in WV. Low traffic? Paved? Not sure whether to bring the cross bike or road bike.


----------



## dcfdrescue2 (Oct 18, 2006)

I've never heard of it before, but a little bit of googling turned this up:

http://www.usacycling.org/accc/forms/JMU_2007.pdf

Looks like I might have to make it there myself.


----------

